# Vet questions



## RobinL (Nov 16, 2014)

I recently got two budgies that were shipped to me. One of them was making a sound like a huffing chit chit chit chit. Usually in mutliple series like that. I thought it was irritation from being in a confined space for the long flight since the breeder put a lot of seed and fresh food on the bottom of the cage. In every other way she seemed fine. Cere was clean, no discharch or crustiness. Feathers in good condition and clean bum. Active and eating well. It has been a month now and she is still doing it. I mostly notice it first think in the morning or in the evening if they have been tucked in sleeping and get disturbed. Just within the last few days I am seeing a tan discoloration on the white feathers abover her cere and this weekend I noticed when she did her crazy wing flapping excercises her breathing was wet sounding. The closest Avian Vets are 3 hours away which is not feasable for me to get to for at least another week. I am forced to take her to a local vet that see's birds. The last time I took a bird to a local vet (a different one then I would be going to now) He did not even test him for anything. He listened to the symptoms I gave him, listened to his breathing. He gave me amoxacillin which I gave faithfully. When the medicine was done I took him back because he did not seem better and he said he thought he sounded better and was sure he was on the mend. My bird died durring that night. Needless to say I don't have confidence in vets for birds. Are there tests that I should request the vet do and if so is a regular vet even going to know what they are looking at and what medication to give for it.? Should I just try to wait it out until I can get to the Avial vet which would be at least a week?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Robin,

There is a chance your budgie has air sac mites.

I suggest you contact your Avian Vet via phone and describe the symptoms to him/her and whether the matter can wait yet another week since it's already been a full month.

If necessary, perhaps the Avian Vet will be willing to consult with the regular vet to provide guidance regarding testing.*


----------



## RobinL (Nov 16, 2014)

Our appointment is late this afternoon. Not with the Avian vet but I contacted Best Friends Animal Sanctuary and they recommended a vet that is only 45 min. away. They said most people they know locally go to him when they can't get to an Avian vet. In the meantime since I could not get a sooner appointment I read through some of the old posts and took some recommendations from them. Firstly I am keeping the cage and all food dishes extra spotless. Cleaning the tray twice a day to eliminate any debris from irritating her further. I also dug out a portable space heater I have been keeping around just in case and put that in the room since it does get cooler at night. Then I thoroghly wet a dish towel and hung it above the heater for moisture. I don't have a humidifier or even a crock pot. After the first night her breathing seemed a little better in the morning and she ate much better that day and ate her evening seed well too. This morning she was markedly better. Back to the Chit chit sound but not near as bad and without the beak movements that had started a couple of days ago like she was trying to clear something out. I am feeling more hopeful. I will update after our vet visit today. I will ask if he can do consultations with an Avian vet. If that doesn't go well its off to the Avian vet next week.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'll be looking forward to your update and am hoping your budgie has a full and speedy recovery.

Best wishes!*


----------



## RobinL (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I was holding off posting to see how my little girl responded to the treatment. The Vet was very nice. He was thorough in his exam and calm and gentle. Freya was very calm throughout. He had the proper scale to weigh her and she is 31 grams. Not sure if that is good for a young female or not. He did not do any tests though. He prescribed Enrofloxicin and gave it to me in big bottles already diluted to give in small bowls as their drinking water. So I just shake well and pour into their bowls and change it daily for two weeks. I went on friday and to be honest I never see her drink it. After the first day I decided not to give her any food with moisture so she would have to drink. So just seed and pellets and in the evening millet so I know she will eat. I can't be sure if I am seeing any improvement but she is not getting any worse. She does still seem fairly active and is eating. She is not puffed up or shivering. I did mention the Air sac mites but he said he did not think that was it and felt it was a Bacterial infection. I am going to give it until friday and if i don't see any improvement then I will ask about about just dosing her direct instead of diluted in the water. Then I will go from there.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem with putting the meds in the water is that you cannot be sure how much the bird is actually ingesting. I have given that same medication but always directly in the mouth, I think it is wise, as you have stated, to switch to directly medicating your bird if you do not see any improvement, will you be able to catch the bird easily? Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## RobinL (Nov 16, 2014)

I have her and Sorcha in a smaller cage right now since they have been in isolation from my other birds since I got them. She is not tame and by the time I catch her she is always breathing hard. That doesn't seem like a good time to be putting liquid down their throats. But if she is not doing better by friday I will just have to hold her until she calms down enough for me to dose her.


----------

